# Butchering a buck in rut



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

I cant take much more of the rotten boer buck we traded for's bad attitude goats arent selling right now here so Im thinking the freezer. But Im wondering is the meat going to be awful since he's in rut? Thanks!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

a question, what time of the year do people hunt dear/elk/every other big game animal? during rut! there meat is still great, goat is no different than them, they all pee on themselves, have musk sent glands, stink to high heaven, (I use to be big into that.)


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

spidy1 said:


> a question, what time of the year do people hunt dear/elk/every other big game animal? during rut! there meat is still great, goat is no different than them, they all pee on themselves, have musk sent glands, stink to high heaven, (I use to be big into that.)


See we hunt and Ive never had a deer or elk smell anything like a buck a rut lol . Wishing I'd made this decision a week a go he wasn't quite as smelly as he is now.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

With deer, you have to watch for the tarsal glands, you don't have the absolute stink of a buck in rut peeing on his face. I wouldn't want to eat any part of that goat. Even deer you have to watch where you touch them and how you handle the carcass. You can tell a definite difference in taste between a doe and a buck.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm so sorry you are unhappy with your buck. I know I've made a few mistakes in that way. Good for you for deciding not to keep yourself in frustration.

Here's an idea. If your vet has a burdizzo, borrow it, castrate him and wait a few weeks?

Or wash the complete heck out of him before you do the deed? I'll bet it isn't the meat itself that is stinky, although I'm certain it will have a strong taste. Which you may, or may not, enjoy. Maybe have him mixed with pork for a big batch of sausage?

Just throwing ideas out.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> With deer, you have to watch for the tarsal glands, you don't have the absolute stink of a buck in rut peeing on his face. I wouldn't want to eat any part of that goat. Even deer you have to watch where you touch them and how you handle the carcass. You can tell a definite difference in taste between a doe and a buck.


See I never really notice the difference we did get some elk from a family friend one year that was most defanitely a bull and the nastiest thing Ive ever tasted. It went to a processor though and we always do our own


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

mariarose said:


> I'm so sorry you are unhappy with your buck. I know I've made a few mistakes in that way. Good for you for deciding not to keep yourself in frustration.
> 
> Here's an idea. If your vet has a burdizzo, borrow it, castrate him and wait a few weeks?
> 
> ...


Wish Id come to the decision a bit sooner. The guy failed to mention some bad habits he'd taught him had I known he would have never come here.Not sure if the vet would have one but I know a couple breeders maybe someone has one I can borrow. If not a bath might work its a little chilly at times but if I bath him right before we butcher it could work. If its awful I can always feed it to the dogs. Thanks for the ideas


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

bisonviewfarm said:


> If its awful I can always feed it to the dogs.


Dog food is a totally legit way to use meat.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my experience with BAD wild game was it was hung like beef, I never in all my years of hunting had good hung game, if you butcher it right away and get the skin off immediately it comes out great I would think it would be the same with buck goats. and dogs are great!!!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I imagine a goat is like any other animal when in the wild. The rut is a dump of testerone and probably adrenaline. Its what we call the gamey taste. I always ice down my wild game for a couple of days to get the taste out. You could do that here I suppose.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

mariarose said:


> Dog food is a totally legit way to use meat.


Yes!!!!! The fear or not liking goat meat always kept me from butchering one and trying it. I finally figured if I didn't like it I could feed it to the dogs and that wouldn't be a waste. I mean it wouldn't just rot and it would save me money not having to buy dog food. So that is a awesome back up plan!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Everyone! Going to go ahead and give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well he gets 1 more week. Not super happy about it as he got my teenage daughter the other day and bruised up her leg but the boer does finally came in heat. After 6 weeks the brats became hussys yesterday perfect timing as we plannned on butchering last night.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Watch the behaviour of the offspring, in case any of his issues are related to him, as opposed to his upbringing...

Happy Mating!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do keep in mind, it may be a false heat.
If she comes back in after being bred, in 18 to 21 days, he will be gone thereafter.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Do keep in mind, it may be a false heat.
> If she comes back in after being bred, in 18 to 21 days, he will be gone thereafter.


Thats one thing Im a bit worried about. But by then they'll be way to late for fair babys any way so I can always borrow the neighbors nigerian buck. Not ideal but atleast they wont miss a whole year.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

mariarose said:


> Watch the behaviour of the offspring, in case any of his issues are related to him, as opposed to his upbringing...
> 
> Happy Mating!


Oh I will I really dont want mini versions of him.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a Alpine buck that would destroy EVERYTHING and was not nice to me... well I kept a nice doeling from him out of my best doe... and you guessed it... she was a b***h, then a year later I kept a doeling out of the same doe different buck she is my ANGEL my baby best dairy goat I have ever had!!! they say 80% comes from mom 20% dad, in this case that 20% was more than I could handle.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

spidy1 said:


> I had a Alpine buck that would destroy EVERYTHING and was not nice to me... well I kept a nice doeling from him out of my best doe... and you guessed it... she was a b***h, then a year later I kept a doeling out of the same doe different buck she is my ANGEL my baby best dairy goat I have ever had!!! they say 80% comes from mom 20% dad, in this case that 20% was more than I could handle.


Well at least that gives me hope for future generations . I suspect his is learned behavior his breeder told my husband he taught him to fist bump with his head so I can only imagine what else he let him get away with.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Good advise mariarose! A friend of mine and I get into a debate every once in awhile about this lol do I think it can be genetic? YES! Do I think there are are exceptions? YES! The cattle industry seem to be a bit more ahead of goats and one of the thing the angus is keeping track of on top of birth weight, milk blah blah is how docile they are. 
My personal experience? I have had bucks that were super friendly, one I have now is a big dog and his kids are CRAZY! But he was also a bottle baby. My other buck doesn’t want to be touched. He’s hard to handle but not mean. His kids are so laid back. It was actually when I got his first kids that I believed it was genetic lol so I say yes there is total truth to it being genetic but also how they are raised.
Now a funny twist  I had a doe that could jump and crawl and squeeze out of anything. Anyways she was bred by the time I had enough of her so I decided to just kid her out and sell her. She had 3 beautiful kids one a doeling. So as soon as I realized she was a she I took her. Mom didn’t even clean her off. I bottle raised that turd and never had the bad influence of mom. Yep you probably guessed it. I couldn’t keep her contained either!


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

While you give him a chance to breed your does and decide what to do with him you can look at a ram shield, its kind of like blinders, makes it harder for them to hit you. I have a ram that is a perfect gentleman most of the year but as the ewes come into heat he gets pushy, I put the blinders on him and have no problems


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

That picture looks like an advertisement for a fantasy movie. I love it!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Robinsonfarm said:


> While you give him a chance to breed your does and decide what to do with him you can look at a ram shield, its kind of like blinders, makes it harder for them to hit you. I have a ram that is a perfect gentleman most of the year but as the ewes come into heat he gets pushy, I put the blinders on him and have no problems
> 
> View attachment 137903


Interesting. Personally though I just prefer to own a buck that knows his manners all the time even when in rut. This guy for the record was bad long befor he was in rut. But thanks for the idea


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I agree with bisonviewfarm, but that is a cool idea!


----------



## Robinsonfarm (Jul 17, 2015)

I agree. My bucks are well behaved, even the biggest boer buck. The kids can go in the pen and pasture and him with does. I’ve only had to use the blinders with one ram, he is never was aggressive with people but beats on fences and feeders. This helps preserves the property


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

@Jessica84, too true. Goat temperaments and genetics are a curious thing. I'm not quite sure whether it's strictly genetic or not, although it seems that genetics would play some part in temperament for sure. I had a 3/4 ND 1/4 Nubian when I was starting out, and that goat could climb on the back of the shed roof, take herself to the top, and enjoyed taking flying leaps off it, clearing the six foot fence while pregnant  Her daughter never caused me that kind of trouble. I have a super mellow doe (always has been, even as a doeling), who I bred to my mellow buck. I now have a great doe out of them (she's my best milk producer), but I wouldn't call her calm. She's just a sensitive soul , and there's nothing wrong with that! It's certainly something to think about.

Best of luck with your butchering @bisonviewfarm!


----------

